
What Should I Do? - magicdragon
I am the founder&#x2F;CEO of a startup. We raised some VC money (&lt;1M) and we are ramen profitable. But the company is not growing as fast because of the niche market. We are working on to grow it into a large market but it will take a long time and it is a less exciting industry overall. In the meantime, I am thinking about a new idea for a huge market which is more exciting and promising. What should I do?
======
newman8r
Maybe you could gradually try to find another CEO who has the energy to take
the company to the next level.

What's the new market/area you're looking to get into? (I'm always curious to
see what's getting people excited.)

Maybe you can start some really small scale validation on your new idea (in
your spare time) to see if it's as viable as you believe.

------
duxup
What do the VC folks feel about the current state of the startup, do they want
to wait it out?

If you jump ship I gotta think anyone lining up with money for the next
startup might wonder how long you stick around... maybe others too?

------
enz
How long have you been working on this project?

~~~
magicdragon
4 years. The company almost died years ago but now profitable with a small
team.

------
jobask
go to travel around the world

